

Show HN: Draw a car and drive it, too (Desktop only) - franze
http://lalo.li/car/

======
fiatjaf
Upvoted because of "Desktop only". Now I'll try it.

~~~
fiatjaf
Awesome.

------
time4hn
Cool but I totally missed the spots to draw the wheels at first. They're v
hard to see.

------
franze
MIT License -
[https://github.com/franzenzenhofer/car](https://github.com/franzenzenhofer/car)

------
hsx
Press D to see the actual car model outline that it uses and extra
information.

